# Como aumentar los PADs en OrCAD



## PepitoGrillorr (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola, he realizado placas con otros programas mas sencillos pero en orcad los footprint de las librerias tienen unos PADs muy pequeños. Mi pregunta es, ¿como y que capas en los PADs tengo que modificar para una pcb de una cara?, ¿exiten tamaños normalizados de PADs?

Gracias.


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 23, 2009)

Si no me equivoco tenés que ir al library manager, seleccionar el componente. Hacer un clik en el pad, luego otro para que lo suelte (te vas a dar cuenta cuando lo hagas). Vas a una pestaña que no recuerdo cual es y ahí seleccionas padstack -> select from spreadsheet. 
Y aumentás el tamaño de donde dice bottom y top.

Si no fui muy explícito (que sé que no lo fui) y no te sale, avisame que lopongo más claro.

Saludos


----------

